
Colour or Color – Which Is Correct? - app4soft
https://www.grammarly.com/blog/color-colour
======
simonblack
I write 'colour' most of the time. But when I comment on US websites, I use
'color'.

I suppose that's a case of 'When in Rome ....'.

Still, there are some words whose meaning changes completely whether you use
US or British spelling. In British English, the US-spelling 'pedophile'
becomes British-spelling 'paedophile'. But British-word 'pedophile' means
'somebody who loves feet' (a foot-fetishist), from the same Greek root as
'pedal','pedestrian','centipede', etc.

